# A Little Help!



## 5YRterror (Oct 6, 2006)

Initially I bought "terror" a so called black piranha... After 5-6 years it has become clearer that the term black piranha is extremely vague.... I think he's a rhomb, but need to input from the pro's!

What do you think?


----------



## fish_sauce (Apr 3, 2004)

I think you need to change your tank water. Your fish has fin rot from ammonia burns.


----------



## 5YRterror (Oct 6, 2006)

fish_sauce said:


> I think you need to change your tank water. Your fish has fin rot from ammonia burns.


I've been battling the fin rot for months now! I change my water once a week. I have 0 nitrites, 0 ammonia, and a ph of 7.0

I treated with erythromycin first, but then was told to use maracyn 2. I also have salt in the tank. My treatment with Maracyn ended about 1 week ago. I'm at a freakin loss as to what to do! He's the only one in the tank, and really need some help. I've been posting in the disease forum, but am still at a loss...


----------



## fish_sauce (Apr 3, 2004)

5YRterror said:


> I think you need to change your tank water. Your fish has fin rot from ammonia burns.


I've been battling the fin rot for months now! I change my water once a week. I have 0 nitrites, 0 ammonia, and a ph of 7.0

I treated with erythromycin first, but then was told to use maracyn 2. I also have salt in the tank. My treatment with Maracyn ended about 1 week ago. I'm at a freakin loss as to what to do! He's the only one in the tank, and really need some help. I've been posting in the disease forum, but am still at a loss...
[/quote]

Change your water twice a week, and stick with the salt only. P's are really sensitive to meds. Try raising the temperature a bit also. That should help.


----------



## 5YRterror (Oct 6, 2006)

I changed 50% today, and will do another change in a few days. If the water changes are going to be twice a week should they remain at 40-50%? Is there anything else I can do?

Anyway, What the hell is my fish? Is he a Rhomb, Compressus, or what?


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

yes it looks like a rhom to me.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

Looks like a Rhom to me as well, and good luck healing that guy up, like has been said frequent water change, salt, and try turning the temp up and try and feed this guy more often he looks immaciated.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

its a rhom

not only do i see the fin rot but i also see weird lumps along from its head to dorsal fin. poor lil bastard has been thru a lot


----------



## 5YRterror (Oct 6, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> its a rhom
> 
> not only do i see the fin rot but i also see weird lumps along from its head to dorsal fin. poor lil bastard has been thru a lot


A few months back he scraped his upper back on my Co2 diffuser! It healed up well, but there is still a bump from scar tissue....

I don't freakin get it. I do weekly maintenance, my water is balance, and I feed him every 2 days... I don't know what I could even possibly do better... I'm most certainly not neglecting my fish...


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

what are your water params?? if you dont mind specifically


----------

